# Tank 3 ADA 60P - Shrimp tank



## DanC (10 mo ago)

No co2
Twin Chihiro A601
reusing old ADA amazonia
Dragon/Ohko stone with some gravel and lava rock on the bottom
Sponge Filter
Adding shrimp soon


----------



## DanC (10 mo ago)




----------

